# Black Paws Farm and my search of the perfect puppy



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello everyone,


As you can see from my profile, I originally made this account over three years ago with the intent of vicariously living through others, as it was going to be at least 4 years before I was in a position to keep a dog... and many years have passed! I am looking at a point in my life where I would be able to properly care for a companion in about 10 to 16 months, and am looking to start my search well in advance to secure myself the best friend I have always wanted.

Let me begin with what is most important: the kind of dog I am seeking. To begin, I suffer from both anxiety and depression, and I know that GSDs can actually be trained to tell when their owner is going to have an anxiety attack, and help calm them down. From what I understand, GSDs are trainable to be amazing emotional support animals - I am looking for a dog that will be my best friend and companion, will sleep on the bed, and wants to be a lapdog. Ideally, the dog would be able to tell when I'm feeling down or anxious and seek to comfort me like an emotional support animal intrinsically. I also really want my dog to prefer spending time with me to attention from other people or dogs. 

I have done loads of research but cannot seem to come up with this is better suited to a "working-line" shepherd (which actually seem to be a fancy term for a sport dog here in the US), or a showline, which may suffer from a sloped back. From what I understand, working line usually is tied to physical work, such as herding or protection - I don't know if emotional support is the kind of "job" that would even satisfy it's drive. I am very athletic and tend to walk a lot, and don't anticipate a huge couch potato lifestyle, on the other hand.

I would like a puppy rather than a rescue because I have had a personal experience with a rescue that was not raised with humans - improper socialization is nearly impossible to reverse in adulthood. I am fully committed to training the puppy myself and understand the commitment a puppy is.

Lastly, this is sort of a cherry on top type thing, but I absolutely love the look of black german shepherds, and even the ones that are mostly black with tan markings around their eyes and feet. I'm not as much of a fan of the traditional "saddle" type sable, though I definitely wouldn't turn up my nose over coloration.

My search has mostly lead me to Black Paws Farm, where I was immediately impressed by their guarantee page: guarantee

While their graphic design certainly leaves something to be desired, the sheer amount of health guarantees alone is impressive - even some $2000-2500 top of the line kennels like Blackthorn and Mittelwest don't gurantee as much as they do - this breeder promises a MINIMUM of three wormings, along with the standard puppy shots, vet exam, written guarantee for hip dysplasia and congenital defects, and a full pedigree (4 generations minimum). They also seem to be really committed to the puppies given the "rebates" for things like obtaining a CGC certificate. I also really loved the temperment the breeder states they are breeding for - it seems very fitting for me. Her facebook is overwhelmingly positive, with 15 five-star reviews, and just one disgruntled lady who didn't seem to have a problem with a dog but rather the fact that she got a 2 word reply. Icing on the cake - they seem to have some black GSDs. However, I can find not much about this Kennel on here, and wanted to ask for opinions and personal experiences if you have any. 

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO TELL ME ANYTHING "NEGATIVE" IF THEY ARE ACTUALLY A PUPPY MILL OR SOMETHING. SCREW THAT RULE, PUPPY MILLS ARE INHUMANE. I don't know how this forum is supposed to work if no one can warn you when you're going to a backyard breeder but I really want negative opinions if they're out there! Also, I am open to recommendations - any breeder that could possibly provide me with a GSD you think would be good as an emotional support animal is a welcome recommendation, and if they have black shepherds all the better  I am looking pretty much anywhere north of North Carolina and east of Iowa, though I am sort of based in both New York and Michigan, so have a very wide range.


----------



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

I am also looking a bit at Wildhaus if anyone has experience with them, also.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Any kennel, you want to see if you can make a visit. If you cannot do that ask to see videos of what the breeder is doing with the pups from whelping up to 8 weeks. Be patient. Breeders will be busy and can't drop everything at a buyer's whims but if you are reasonable they should be able work something out. 

As far as guarantees go, they are a sketchy thing. Most breeders understand that if a pup is not healthy, the owner has already bonded with the little thing and won't want to give it back to the breeder to be euthanized. The breeder we bought from told us honestly that she would honor her guarantee but actually doesn't want pups back. She would hope that we would take care of the original pup as long as we could and then later she would offer another pup. We appreciated her candor. As it is, we have two wonderfully healthy dogs. Of course this is a different thing than a breeder taking a dog back that is a poor match for a buyer. A good breeder will take a pup back which can then go onto a more fitting situation. 

Our dogs take many of their cues about their surroundings from us and if you are unsure, they may be as well. If you want a dog to help you with anxiety you will need a dog with rock solid confidence. That will mean the dog will also have rock solid stubbornness so make sure you have an excellent training mentors on speed dial. 

Here is a good podcast about what to watch for in breeders in general
Episode 83: Whelping, raising and training - The Canine Paradigm


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are asking for a lot. Have you contacted any service dog organizations? Either for a dog or to help with proper training to attain what you are asking for?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I think you should go visit some different dogs, in person. 

You can read about differences in drive/temperament for hours and weeks and months and years. Until you actually see and put your hands on the different dogs, the concepts are abstract and what sounds good in theory may not suit you at all. 

Some people are excellent word crafters, some people are great with a camera, others hire someone with graphic talent to put together a gorgeous online presence.

At the end of the day, you're buying a living animal - and there's really no substitute for looking at the animals themselves. I've run into numerous people this year who are legitimately mismatched with a puppy they bought. They fell in love with the idea of the dog, the breeding, the breeder, the kennel. The descriptions sure sounded nice, but the reality is something quite different. The dogs aren't bad dogs, and the people aren't inept - but I feel very strongly that buying based on websites and online reviews can leave an awful out out of the bigger picture, especially when you don't have a _very_ specific idea of what you are looking for.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

No advice on the breeder you’re looking into, but advise in general.

Unless you have previous experience with a service animal, or medical alert dog, I strongly recommend an older established rescue unless you plan to send the pup out for professional training, and are completely okay spending money on a pup and the training, just to have that pup fail, and leaving you with a pet, and another search for a service animal. 

People who train these pups professionally never pick a pup because it’s cute, or they liked the flashy websites the breeders use, or even a specific breeder. They chose the pup based on specific criteria they look for in a pup that MAY get past all the hurtles of becoming a service dog.

A lot of foundations/companies look for older pups because their temperament and drive has already been established and it’s a better bet that they can be trained and pass all the testing. And it’s never foul proof, many dogs that have begun the training as service animals end up being placed as pets because they just couldn’t pass the tests.

If you just want a companion, that’s a different story. But even a companion should have less criteria than you’re listing. 

I have three dogs currently. 2 rescues (not adopted from a shelter) and one purchased from a reputable breeder. One of my rescues (Husky/GSD male) is the biggest dork ever, and has the energy of a 20yr old on coke. He was originally purchased based on his looks (blue eyes, white/black coloring), and was turned over to me because the owner could not handle his level of drive. He literally goes nonstop. He’s fun, he’s beautifully graceful when at work (agility), but if more of his energy isn’t worked off with swimming, fetch, walks, or pulling my son on a skateboard full steam ahead, he wrecks the house.

My pup was purchased from a reputable breeder in Washington. She’s a black shepherd. She’s crazy smart, had medium drive, and is a treat to train. She’s very biddable, loves to cuddle, but gets right to work when training starts. We didn’t choose her, the breeder chose her for us based on our lifestyle and living situation. We had zero criteria, except it being a GSD. We lucked out and got a great pup suited for us. Our roommate got a pup from the same litter, but he insisted on a black male, and gave the breeder the lifestyle he wants, not the lifestyle he has. Which means he has a puppy that is very unsuited for him, and I watch that pup being ruined on a daily basis. Breaks my heart, but there isn’t much I can do about it. 

My rescue GSD is my heart. She was basically a feral dog when I got her, and we had over a year of steady, daily training with a trainer familiar with the breed. She has come a long long way, but still needs management, because she has certain traits that cannot he trained away. 

Out of the three I have, only my old girl has my back. She is very well in tune with me, and helps pull me out of my darkest depression, and actually alerts me to an oncoming anxiety attack. So I am able to take my meds before the attack sets in, and it lessons it greatly. She wasn’t trained for it, I honestly think we just created an incredible bond, learning to trust each other completely. I was trained as much as she was trained, and I would easily take 10 more of her over my other two dogs, even with the hectic first year. 

Don’t get your heart settled on specifics, and allow whatever breeder you eventually chose to chose the right fit for your actual lifestyle. There aren’t many breeders out there breeding blacks, and if they are breeding specifically for color, they are neglecting the actual important things like temperament and health. You may not get what you “wanted” but you will get what you actually need.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

First of all a breeders guarantee means nothing. For a couple of reasons. Puppies, all puppies are a crap shoot. Not God himself could guarantee that a baby puppy will grow to be a stable, healthy adult. A breeders guarantee says a couple of things, either at two years old you are going to return a puppy that you have loved and raised or be saddled with vet bills AND you are going to take a second puppy from the same defective lines that the first one came from.
Don't get me wrong, I look for guarantees because it speaks to the confidence of the breeder, but they really mean nothing and you need to look carefully at how they are worded.
I know of a few breeders who offer money back for titling, again be sure to read the fine print and keep in mind that putting a title on a dog costs money, not a little bit of it, so you really aren't coming out ahead if that's your thought. 
Titles mean nothing to me at the end of the day, especially in a day and age when they can be bought, however I like breeders who do SOMETHING with their dogs. I don't actually care if a dog does tracking or rally, protection or agility, conformation or obedience, herding or scent work. I want proof that the dog left the yard, hung out at events, travelled, was around other dogs, learned something and worked successfully with a handler. Failing that show me a dog that has been successful at patrol work, detection work, as a service dog.
Health testing is VITAL. Hip scores are only part of it, and a pretty small part. Go to the OFA site and look up the health tests recommended for GSD's. Start your breeder search with that list in your pocket. 
Look at longevity, it is important, and look for some sort of breeding plan. What is the breeder trying to produce? 
Avoid breeders who have a mish mash of lines and types. This generally indicates BYB's or mills. And if your goal is service work look to a breeder who has produced service dogs. 
Keep in mind that GSD's overall are not well suited for anxiety work. Not saying it doesn't happen but they tend to be TOO in tune with their owners.
Good luck.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Often German shepherds actually make poor psychiatric service dogs because your anxiety can make them react to try to protect you. Do you actually want a service dog, or just a companion and emotional support animal? If you just want a good buddy to make you feel better, I think you’ll be fine. If you want a serious service dog, I would be careful about which dog to bring home and which breed to go with. An older dog may be a better fit. Speak with breeders, meet some dogs, watch them work, do what you can to see what the dogs are really like. And be completely honest with any breeder you contact.

While I agree that you should get out around some dogs as much as possible, I just brought home a solid black Wildhaus pup on Friday without meeting any Wildhaus dogs. I did contact a couple owners and ask lots of questions about day-to-day life with the dogs though. Chris was amazing at listening to all my rambling and understanding what I need in a dog. I gave her the information on my home and what life would be like with the pup, and she picked the puppy for me. So far, he’s great! The littermate that I met is definitely much more dog, and I’m glad Chris knew he would be too much for me. I spoke with Chris for about a year and a half before I finally brought my boy home. I just wanted to build up that relationship.

Anyway, good luck! Dogs are awesome, but be warned that first few weeks/months will probably increase your anxiety. Puppies are so hard.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I am not sure the level of your anxiety, and you don’t have to impart, but dogs in general are pretty amazing at knowing when we are not at our best and are naturally supportive. At least mine are. If I am down all of them know, and are extra sweet and caring towards me. I also know that the worst part about depression is the lack of ambition to do anything, the more you sit around the worse you feel. A dog, especially one like a GSD, will encourage you greatly to get up and out with your life. And your best buddy will be there alongside you so you will enjoy it.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

Guarantees are really warranties, like Sabis said, not God himself can guarantee a puppy. 
"this breeder promises a MINIMUM of three wormings, along with the standard puppy shots, vet exam, written guarantee for hip dysplasia and congenital defects, and a full pedigree (4 generations minimum)"

Three wormings?? big deal... doesn't mean anything.
Full pedigree?? Not even sure what that means? All purebred dogs have a pedigree... it goes on for generations upon generations...

They are not a good breeder. I spent 5 seconds looking on their site - breeding dQ colours, oversized dogs and have done nothing with them...
I agree with what others have said, if I "NEEDED" a dog for a specific purpose, I would not get a puppy.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I am in a similar situation as NoGSD as I am currently searching for a prospect capable of performing some degree of service work. I am several months into the process and this is the list of kennels I am looking at in the Midwest:

Treuen Händen
Wildhaus
Glaurung

I would suggest you contact a breeder and give them a detailed account of what you want from the dog and what your life is like. For some, it may take them a bit to get back to you but opening up this dialogue has been very helpful to me. I believe these breeders really care about their puppies and even if they can't get you your puppy, they can help shape your ideas and point you in a good direction. I will also acknowledge that Blackthorn is a great kennel to contact as they really are knowledgeable and have been very helpful through my process.

Maybe this is not needed, but I want to share a bit about my progress. Please understand that this is my process and someone else might settle on a different but very acceptable and equally successful direction. I want a dog for escalation interruptions similar to the anxiety distraction mentioned by NoGSD. To give some reference to my search, I did start with bigger kennels who specifically mentioned and even advertised for service oriented dogs. Many of them had several litters a season and I was concerned about unintentionally supporting a puppy mill. I visited one of the kennels with a website promising exactly what I wanted and quickly changed my tune. I have now shifted to smaller scale, working line breeders who personally title their dogs (B/HOT) because I believe this is a great way to gauge temperament. I think temperament is paramount to the success of the team in service work. Titles not only show that the dog can preform in a sport but they also mean that the breeder is working with that dog regularly and knows them very well. Just as Sabis Mom pointed out, the dog does a lot to get those titles other than just that title's task. These types of breeders often have a limited amount of dogs that live in the home and keep track of their puppies very well. That means their websites give us a chance to track the progress of their previous litters and locate how many of their dogs now live a life of service. That also means that they select the dog for you and ask you to fill out a long, detailed questionnaire to meet your needs. I have respect for each of the posters and their opinions but finding a suitable older dog or even a dog trained for service is a difficult task that is not only financially perilous but also can come with strict guidelines like 'no other dogs in the home.' I do agree that in getting a puppy, one must accept that their dog might not be everything desired. 

I don't know if the direction I have decided on works yet as I don't have my puppy and won't really know until the puppy matures, but it was difficult to find information about this process and I wanted to share part of my situation.


----------



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh, my! This is a lot of reponses, I will do myu best to get to them all. Hang tight!


----------



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

car2ner said:


> Any kennel, you want to see if you can make a visit. If you cannot do that ask to see videos of what the breeder is doing with the pups from whelping up to 8 weeks. Be patient. Breeders will be busy and can't drop everything at a buyer's whims but if you are reasonable they should be able work something out.
> 
> As far as guarantees go, they are a sketchy thing. Most breeders understand that if a pup is not healthy, the owner has already bonded with the little thing and won't want to give it back to the breeder to be euthanized. The breeder we bought from told us honestly that she would honor her guarantee but actually doesn't want pups back. She would hope that we would take care of the original pup as long as we could and then later she would offer another pup. We appreciated her candor. As it is, we have two wonderfully healthy dogs. Of course this is a different thing than a breeder taking a dog back that is a poor match for a buyer. A good breeder will take a pup back which can then go onto a more fitting situation.
> 
> Our dogs take many of their cues about their surroundings from us and if you are unsure, they may be as well. If you want a dog to help you with anxiety you will need a dog with rock solid confidence. That will mean the dog will also have rock solid stubbornness so make sure you have an excellent training mentors on speed dial.


Thank you for your reply! I am relatively sure I am welcome to visit both Kennels - I will hopefully be in a position to visit in a couple months or so.

Black Paws Farm also states that they will give no-return replacements, which was another positive sign for me!

I actually really want a dog that cares for me - as long as the dog realy was in tune with my emotions and wanted to make me feel better, I think I'd be alright with any temperment, really. I'm looking for a companion first and foremost.


----------



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> You are asking for a lot. Have you contacted any service dog organizations? Either for a dog or to help with proper training to attain what you are asking for?



No, I have not - do you recommend any ones in particular?


----------



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

WIBackpacker said:


> I think you should go visit some different dogs, in person.
> 
> You can read about differences in drive/temperament for hours and weeks and months and years. Until you actually see and put your hands on the different dogs, the concepts are abstract and what sounds good in theory may not suit you at all.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the reply! I will be sure to visit the kennels then in person


----------



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

Jchrest said:


> No advice on the breeder you’re looking into, but advise in general.
> 
> Unless you have previous experience with a service animal, or medical alert dog, I strongly recommend an older established rescue unless you plan to send the pup out for professional training, and are completely okay spending money on a pup and the training, just to have that pup fail, and leaving you with a pet, and another search for a service animal.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your reply and sharing your story! Reading this, I sort of have the same reasons for wanting a puppy - I'd really like to create a special bond by training and raising it myself. I wonder why it really only formed with the adult dog, however.



As for the first few paragraphs though, it's my understanding the GSDs are the most trainable of dogs, and I don't need a 100% accurate landmine detection dog where my life is on the line - I want a companion who can tell when I'm not feeling great, and will try to cheer me up. I also thought that an emotional support animal is a much lower accrediation than a service dog, though I may be mistaken.


----------



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> First of all a breeders guarantee means nothing. For a couple of reasons. Puppies, all puppies are a crap shoot. Not God himself could guarantee that a baby puppy will grow to be a stable, healthy adult. A breeders guarantee says a couple of things, either at two years old you are going to return a puppy that you have loved and raised or be saddled with vet bills AND you are going to take a second puppy from the same defective lines that the first one came from.
> Don't get me wrong, I look for guarantees because it speaks to the confidence of the breeder, but they really mean nothing and you need to look carefully at how they are worded.
> I know of a few breeders who offer money back for titling, again be sure to read the fine print and keep in mind that putting a title on a dog costs money, not a little bit of it, so you really aren't coming out ahead if that's your thought.
> Titles mean nothing to me at the end of the day, especially in a day and age when they can be bought, however I like breeders who do SOMETHING with their dogs. I don't actually care if a dog does tracking or rally, protection or agility, conformation or obedience, herding or scent work. I want proof that the dog left the yard, hung out at events, travelled, was around other dogs, learned something and worked successfully with a handler. Failing that show me a dog that has been successful at patrol work, detection work, as a service dog.
> ...



This breeder seems to offer money back not only for titling but will also pay for an OFA test, and also even just passing a CGC test. I'm not trying to come out ahead, but I think it speaks to the commitment to having her puppies go on to be healthy and good companions. 



Lastly, I don't understand why being too in tune would be a bad thing - I would love if my dog could pick up on when I'm having a hard time and come over and try to cheer me up.


Thank you so much for your reply! I will keep those tips in mind


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

NoGSD said:


> This breeder seems to offer money back not only for titling but will also pay for an OFA test, and also even just passing a CGC test. I'm not trying to come out ahead, but I think it speaks to the commitment to having her puppies go on to be healthy and good companions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the issue here is you expecting the dog to sense you being upset/stressed and comfort you, as seen in movies or heart-warming blog posts, while the dog just lays in your lap and calmly helps relieve your inner turmoil. Some dogs do this naturally, most are trained.

I think my girl is a good example of being too in-tune with her handler. When I'm stressed, worried, or anxious, my dog checks in with me and then tries to find what is in the environment causing it to remove it. It causes undue stress in her. If I'm having a really, really bad day, _she_ becomes incredibly distressed, too. She can't just shrug it off and happily coddle me... she paces the house, cries, tries to figure out how to remove the problem. She becomes a panting, pacing, emotional mess along side me. This is the issue with an animal that is too in-tune with you. It creates a lot of emotional burden on the animal, too.


----------



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

Femfa said:


> I think the issue here is you expecting the dog to sense you being upset/stressed and comfort you, as seen in movies or heart-warming blog posts, while the dog just lays in your lap and calmly helps relieve your inner turmoil. Some dogs do this naturally, most are trained.
> 
> I think my girl is a good example of being too in-tune with her handler. When I'm stressed, worried, or anxious, my dog checks in with me and then tries to find what is in the environment causing it to remove it. It causes undue stress in her. If I'm having a really, really bad day, _she_ becomes incredibly distressed, too. She can't just shrug it off and happily coddle me... she paces the house, cries, tries to figure out how to remove the problem. She becomes a panting, pacing, emotional mess along side me. This is the issue with an animal that is too in-tune with you. It creates a lot of emotional burden on the animal, too.


I guess I just assumed that GSDs, being the most trainable and eager to please, would be able to learn how to do this if they didn't do it instinctively... is that wrong?


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Based on your responses to others, I feel like my post resonates with you. While the aforementioned can occur I am very close to my dogs and they definitely help me in times of personal distress. Even if they don’t actively seek me out (which so rarely happens they all follow me everywhere) if I approach them for attention it still helps soothe me. 

As far as this particular breeder goes, honestly you could do much better. A $25-$50 “rebate” is so nominal to what it costs to actually title a dog. Between classes and costs of showing it’s better than nothing but really not enough to offset and become a real incentive. Meanwhile I see nothing of their own dogs having titles, which is a definite red flag. Then you have most of if not all of the dogs touted as being oversized, and including illegal colors into the program. For the money you can do much, much better and a reputable breeder will follow and be there for you for the life of your pup. They will take them back if it doesn’t work out for whatever reason. Wormer is cheap (I pay $35 that covers two doses for all 230 lbs of dog I have) and hardly offsets the cost to the tune of $1500.

I edited to add that an ESA is certainly not a full service animal and you are correct. Perhaps others are reading into your needs being greater than they are, I personally think a dog would be wonderful for you. GSDs come in all types and flavors and I’m sure you will find the right one!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

NoGSD said:


> I guess I just assumed that GSDs, being the most trainable and eager to please, would be able to learn how to do this if they didn't do it instinctively... is that wrong?




They definitely can. I’m just thinking you’re looking for a companion and not a psychiatric service animal is all, and I think that’s what everyone is trying to warn you about. That you might get a dog that does it so long as you’re willing to wait for the right puppy from the right breeder that will properly place the dog with you.

Dogs are great for helping with stress and anxiety, but puppyhood can add to it. So if you’re seriously considering one for psychiatric service, it’s best to seek an adult. If you’re looking for a companion to just love you and be a velcro dog, then GSDs are a good start, and finding the right breeder is the next best step. 

This forum just gets a lot of traffic on people seeking GSDs for service animals, and everyone just tries to warn people about the characteristics of the breed that make them fall short on that. Most dogs fail out of service dog training, GSDs are no exception.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

My Husky didn’t come from a bad home per day, he just wasn’t with owners who could properly take care of his needs work wise. So he wasn’t neglected as far as regular meals and love and social interaction. 

My pup, obviously came from a great breeder who placed a puppy with the right temperament and drive for our family, so she just fit right in, no issues (well, except breaking her jaw a week into us having her)

With my female Lyka, she was never around humans, had never been inside a house, had never been shown love and affection, and had never been given boundaries and rules. It’s always been my experience that a deeper bound is formed when you rescue. Rescues seem to double appreciate their owners, and I haven’t had a rescue yet that didn’t go above and beyond for me. 

The best way I can explain it is this: I have 4 children of my own, and they love me no doubt, but they take my love and everything I do for them for granted, because they’ve always had that, and that’s the norm for them. I have fostered children, and most come from pretty hard lives and situations. Just giving them a regular daily schedule so they always know what to expect helps in leaps and bounds. Showing any affection towards them is like being handed the keys to a brand new sports car for my biological children. They appreciate all the little things given to them, that my biological children just take for granted, because they’ve always had it. If that makes any sense.

I’m still bonded to both my Husky and my pup, I just have a deeper bond with my old girl.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

NoGSD said:


> This breeder seems to offer money back not only for titling but will also pay for an OFA test, and also even just passing a CGC test. I'm not trying to come out ahead, but I think it speaks to the commitment to having her puppies go on to be healthy and good companions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am tired, cranky and have my own problems. I clearly cannot be nice and I am bound by forum rules to be. 

Find another breeder! 

In tune is a good thing except when you have an anxiety attack, or a total meltdown and your dog is climbing walls and going after anything that moves near you because you are upset and your faithful pal is going to attack everything until it finds the source of your discomfort.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

As a breeder, I give FREE puppies to my past buyers who title their dogs... still not a reason to buy a puppy from me if my dogs are not 1. quality 2. suitable


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am currently arguing on the phone with my bank. And playing on the forum while I wait. Every time I pick up my phone Shadow starts whining, barking, spinning and climbing on me because she figures the phone is the source of my upset.
I am sitting in a parking lot in my truck. Guess how much her attempts are actually helping. I love that she wants to help. I love that she knows I am upset. I want her to ---- off and lay down!

THAT is why in tune is a bad thing!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

A GSD can be sensitive to their handler without being clingy and adding to the anxiety. It takes the right breeding and nerve structure and a breeder that actually understands what they are breeding and what is needed for the SD work. 



I would keep looking as far as this breeder is concerned. JMHO.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> I am currently arguing on the phone with my bank. And playing on the forum while I wait. Every time I pick up my phone Shadow starts whining, barking, spinning and climbing on me because she figures the phone is the source of my upset.
> I am sitting in a parking lot in my truck. Guess how much her attempts are actually helping. I love that she wants to help. I love that she knows I am upset. I want her to ---- off and lay down!
> 
> THAT is why in tune is a bad thing!


I got stung by yellow jackets yesterday, multiple times. I popped some antihistamine and some aspirin and then spent some quality time on the couch watching Netflix. But my stings itched or spiked in pain like needles and each time I said OUCH my 90 lb dog climbed up on me to lick my face and nibble my chin. He was trying his best to help me. I've never seen him so concerned for my well being. He was a good boy and I praised him for it but still, that is a lot of furry love to take each time I twinged with pain.


----------

